# The CCC: Civilian Conservation Corps



## Archive (Sep 14, 2020)

The CCC

I'm interested in everyone's thoughts regarding national parks and the CCC.

Civilian Conservation Corps

"The Civilian Conservation Corps (CCC) was a work relief program that gave millions of young men employment on environmental projects during the Great Depression. Considered by many to be one of the most successful of Roosevelt’s New Deal programs, the CCC planted more than three billion trees and constructed trails and shelters in more than 800 parks nationwide during its nine years of existence. The CCC helped to shape the modern national and state park systems we enjoy today."

I'm proposing that many of what we consider to be national parks are actually residual traces of previous civilizations.  I believe it's possible that the CCC was created with the purpose of creating an explanation for old, unexplainable development  in natural areas, and marking them as off limits for building, etc., so no one can start digging up old remnants. Any questions one might have about, say, massive cut marble stones  lying  at the foot of a waterfall, while the trail, construction and stairs, etc., around it has been  built with bricks, may be answered by saying that the CCC program went in and built everything, and must have 'forgotten' said stones, there. Problem is the idea of the CCC was to CLEAN UP these parks, not just leave a mess there. I have an photo example of this from Filmore Glen, in NY, which I'll try and dig up.

I'm not really going to look at the formation of the CCC, other than to point out, that, numerology wise, CCC stands for 333, and the Act for its creation was passed in March 1933, or 3/33. Haha pretty Masonic. Not really a focal point, but an interesting aside.

Civilian Conservation Corps - Wikipedia

"The Emergency Conservation Work (ECW) Act was introduced to Congress the same day and enacted by voice vote on March 31."


I'm going to speak briefly about one park that blew me away in terms of signs of artificial creation, and will continue to add to this post with pictures from other parks. Please add your thoughts and any photos of things in your local park that rub you as not naturally created!



Stoneybrook State Park

Stony Brook State Park - Wikipedia

"The signature attraction of the park is the eponymous brook, which is an example of small, post-glacial streams in the Finger Lakesarea. The small creeks and brooks in this area cut through the Great Lakes-area escarpments following retreat of the ice age glaciers, creating deep, narrow gorges, with many waterfalls, which are uncommonly accessible."

I'd like to take apart the accepted idea about the creation of this series of waterfalls, and then comment on my theories of what it actually was/was used for.

First: some pictures


First of all, it's gorgeous. You see here, the main waterfall, but that main waterfall feeds into a series of smaller waterfalls  with little brooks, flowing over various sizes of pebbles, surrounded on either side by tall canyons, supposedly created by glaciers. I've swam there, and drank the water from the waterfall, which was sweet, delicious, and pure: I felt great afterwards.

I've got to say, though, that the creation of this series of waterfalls, really seems suspect to me.

First: the idea that the canyon was created by glaciers. I don't know how well you can see the sides of the canyon, but they are not smooth at all, very jagged and rough. I would assume that a canyon created by glaciers would have a more smooth look, kind of like this:

Instead, they are extremely rough and craggy, not sure how well you can see the edges on either side, wish I took pictures.

Second: What is interesting about the main waterfall, is that it seems manmade. The back wall of it is perfectly flat, and made of a slate like stone. The top is also essentially flat, of the same black, slate like stone. The edges of the waterfall also look scraped by some sort of high tech tool that carved it out. You can see the work of the CCC with the crude staircase, nearby.


Third: the series of waterfalls and streams, flowing over different size stones and gravel (I'll come back to this), with a slate type bottom.
Fourth: the huge beautiful pool at the bottom that appears to have been hollowed out of a massive stone.

(Top edges appear crudely built up for traction for swimmers)

Hypothesis:
It is my belief that this series of waterfalls into the pool at the bottom, is actually an ancient water purification system.

I came to this conclusion, after swimming and drinking the water and leaning against the perfectly flat back of the waterfall. It just didn't seem naturally created, and the wheels started turning. I remembered how I had dated a doctor from a third world country, and he told me that part of their training was to create a natural water purification system, in case it was necessary when working in small villages, etc. the essential idea is that you let the water pass over smaller and smaller rocks, which purifies the water, making it drinkable. It struck me that the floor of many of these small streams were also made of a slate like material, with different size rocks and pebbles on top.

Here's what I discovered about slate:

"Slate is particularly suitable as a roofing material as it has an extremely low water absorption index of less than 0.4%, making the material waterproof. In fact, this natural slate, which requires only minimal processing, has the lowest embodied energy of all roofing materials. Natural slate is used by building professionals as a result of its beauty and durability. Slate is incredibly durable and can last several hundred years, often with little or no maintenance. Its low water absorption makes it very resistant to frost damage and breakage due to freezing. Natural slate is also fire resistant and energy efficient.[6]"

Slate - Wikipedia

Basically, what I was looking at was like a natural piping system made of slate, causing the water to flow over smaller and smaller stones, purifying it, til it reached a collection pool. Which I don't think  the CCC made. Here's a couple pics of the stream bed floor with a very artificial appearance.
I'll post my remaining pics below, and would love people's thoughts. I'll continue to add anomalous pictures of other parks, as I find them. Love SH, lets me nerd out on this stuff with other truth seekers!

Edit: it wouldn't let me include my pics soi'll post below


​


> Note: This OP was recovered from the KeeperOfTheKnowledge archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP: The CCC: Civilian Conservation Corps


----------



## trismegistus (Sep 26, 2020)

I have also recently visited an area that was supposed to have been built by the Civilian Conservation Corps of Arkansas.  It is called Devil's Den State Park (why do they have to name everything after the dark lord?) and supposedly they were there in the early 30s building out a similar setup.


----------



## nebelzeit (Sep 26, 2020)

Wooden Nickels has some videos about the WPA (Works Progress Administration). 
The WPA was created 1935 as part of the New Deal, too. 

In his opinion the WPA did just put a sign on the places and provided a backstory for buildings which did already exist before.

Example video:

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8EDDVbUAfM&list=PLxfpVxKbWopbcaqh9QMVRXCgzqc_X4yA1_


Also, I've read somewhere (sorry I can't remember the source) that the (National) Parks were created to hide Old World artifacts/infrastructure, because access is restricted to these areas and archaeological diggings are not allowed.


----------



## JWW427 (Sep 29, 2020)

Perhaps the infamous, all-knowing, all-doing Army Corps of Engineers helped the CCC "build" everything!

Remember, FDR was a 33rd degree Freemason.
It makes sense he would be enthusiastic about preserving our ancient past hidden in plain sight.
Teddy Roosevelt was a Mason too, he made National Parks possible.


----------



## Unclepeanutbutter (Aug 14, 2022)

After looking into a few locations and basic descriptions of what the CCC was, my read is that it was a Forced Labor program to cover up any things the government didn't want ppl to see.
The more troubling thing that I catch is that they wanted illiterate, uneducated boys.   Sound like human trafficking and the start of the BSoA kiddy diddling club. 
There are just too many things that line up. 

Does anyone know what dept of the gov I would need to send a FOIA request to??  When Things like this get disbanded the records seem to get scattered . . .


----------



## trismegistus (Aug 14, 2022)

Unclepeanutbutter said:


> Does anyone know what dept of the gov I would need to send a FOIA request to?? When Things like this get disbanded the records seem to get scattered . . .



Records of the Civilian Conservation Corps [CCC]


----------



## Unclepeanutbutter (Aug 14, 2022)

trismegistus said:


> Records of the Civilian Conservation Corps [CCC]
> 
> View attachment 24490
> View attachment 24491


So, it sounds like the national archives will be getting a FOIA. I'll have to see if I can access any of the original stated missions of the camps in my area. The "Washington Area" is an interesting location. I may have to look into that a bit more.


----------



## trismegistus (Aug 14, 2022)

This site contains some records, few and far between but it’s not a bad place to start, in the meantime.

CCC Camp Lists

Looks like there are some people who have decided to “revive” the CCC in the state of Vermont.

Civilian Conservation Corps, USA – Transforming lives, communities, and country.

This is an expected place to find a modern day one - there is still a ton of history left lying around in their forest.

Thread 'Pyramid in Vermont'
Pyramid in Vermont


----------

